
Chinese actress disappears after getting 0% goodness rating - ChuckMcM
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-china-45426882
======
ChuckMcM
Ok, this is some seriously dystopian stuff. One can hope this is being blown
out of proportion by the BBC, but its hard not to see this as a solid reason
to think long and hard about technological choices that facilitate real time
evaluation of peoples societal "value."

~~~
savethefuture
Sure glad that facebook and other tech giants are working on similar society
rating systems /s

